# Getting your dog to eat organ meat



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Have any of you ever had trouble getting your dogs to eat organ meat? Mine hates it. He will pick it off his plate and drop it on the floor and walk away. Today I cheated a little and sauteed some diced kidney and liver up in some olive oil with garlic then minced it into some raw ground beef. 

What have been any of your experiences?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Freeze it. That's how I got Jax to eat hers. Now she'll slurp it right up.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll try freezing it. Anything to keep from having to smell it cook!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My lab didn't like it at first (he never had any raw until he was 2 1/2) but after persistence on my part he now eats it right up with no help. I just keep telling him to eat it, and Versailles tries to steal it... he puts two and two together


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans won't eat kidney, so we are sticking to liver.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm just lucky, but the organ meat is Gabe's favorite. I have to give it to him last so he doesn't pick it out.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I grind mine up and mix with ground tripe. They have no problem eating it then!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

try offering the organ meat first before feeding the rest of the meal. I have had to do this with one of my dogs.


----------



## Woofers (Jul 22, 2012)

I feed all organs frozen. Mine won't eat chicken liver, but have no problem with beef, pork, lamb or bison. They all love spleen, which I feed frozen as well.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

I have to cut it into small pieces and put it down her throat like a pill.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i guess i'm lucky. my dog eats any organ meat no problem except for fish organs!
tuna/grouper/wahoo/cobia/snapper heart, skins, roe, he wont eat it so i half grill 'em.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I would try freezing it first. If that doesn't work, just switch protein sources. I find beef liver far, far more offensive than chicken, turkey or pork liver.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

So Ruger still doesnt really like to eat his organ meat so I have decided to try a different approach. I lightly sauteed a variety of organ meats on the grill out side today. Gosh that smell was sooo bad. I am sure the whole neighborhood hates me now!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bet your neighbors will balk if you invite them over for a BBQ! 
What about adding some garlic to the organs? My dogs are fine with organ meat, they aren't enthusiastic with kidney but others they are good to gulp. If you can get some thymus, go for it...it reminds me of oysters/sweet and the same type texture/color. 
Fish is our battle, unless it is salmon, I have to disguise it and serve it frozen, drizzled in green tripe, or organ meat/juice.


----------

